# What kind of tube is this?



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Saw this ad on Craigslist....guy just dropped his price by $400

http://missoula.craigslist.org/tls/3600734976.html

The blue on the handle of the tube looks like Premier, but I don't recall them ever producing a silver product. These tools have seen some use, that's for sure. I'd also need to buy a roller, second angle head, and handles for glazing and the angle box. Probably all new blades as well judging by the state of these puppies. However, I have at least four more larger taping projects coming up............perhaps a new set would be a better idea.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Saw this ad on Craigslist....guy just dropped his price by $400
> 
> http://missoula.craigslist.org/tls/3600734976.html
> 
> The blue on the handle of the tube looks like Premier, but I don't recall them ever producing a silver product. These tools have seen some use, that's for sure. I'd also need to buy a roller, second angle head, and handles for glazing and the angle box. Probably all new blades as well judging by the state of these puppies. However, I have at least four more larger taping projects coming up............perhaps a new set would be a better idea.


If you can afford new, then get new. You could spend a good bit getting these where they need to be, mechanically. I've had a few eBay purchases delivered in less than described condition.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.walltools.com/blu-b2s.html

The one from eBay looks like a mix and match tube....but, I could be wrong.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow ! Either the seller is really hurting OR the tools are. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Slim, seeing you with all of your other higher end tools I am surprised you would shop this way. :blink:

Anyways yeah the blue tools look to be Premier and the pump looks like it could be an old Ames rental with that yellow fibreglass handle. The skinny box handles not sure but they look kind of wimpy. :yes:

If the price is that good, go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that 7 box A DM? I'm a green horn with the machine tools ,,but I would give $400 for that set..If the flat boxes have no dents all would be needed are new blade holders and rubbers foe the wheels .
The pump can be rebuilt ...I've never held a zook! But I'd say that one will need a complete overhaul by a pro.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tapeworm or tapemaster tube with a blueline cutter control tube :yes: I wouldnt touch any of it if i was a newbie to the tools.

If you do i would guess your working days will be non productive for a while, You will be figureing out how they work and whats wrong and why is that leaking and why is this catching and so on and on, But, no better way to learn how the tools work.

However, for someone who has and knows the tools and has spares could have some fun fixing them up.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Tapeworm or tapemaster tube with a blueline cutter control tube :yes: I wouldnt touch any of it if i was a newbie to the tools.
> 
> If you do i would guess your working days will be non productive for a while, You will be figureing out how they work and whats wrong and why is that leaking and why is this catching and so on and on, But, no better way to learn how the tools work.
> 
> However, for someone who has and knows the tools and has spares could have some fun fixing them up.


I'm going to choose this one to quote, and thank all of you for your replies.

My first response when these were $1200 was "No way". They have definitely taken a beating. I also realized that I would probably have to thrown down a fair chunk of change to have them all tuned up and running smoothly, and gave a fair amount of thought to how much time they would save vs. how much time I would spend f***ing with them. I know how to use all of them, but no idea on how to rebuild any of it. 

I suppose the bottom line is that were I interested in buying them I would have thought about it all day and obsessed like I do when considering adding a new tool to the "collection". Instead I bought a hook knife from Pinewood Forge :laughing:

And Mudshark....you're right. If I'm going to be buying a tape set it will most likely be Columbia The way I see it, I like the assurance that a new tool purchase provides.....years of worry free use, and then figure it out from there after it's made me money (or pleasure). Oh, and those "wimpy" handles for the boxes actually work really well, and they're light too.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm going to choose this one to quote, and thank all of you for your replies.
> 
> My first response when these were $1200 was "No way". They have definitely taken a beating. I also realized that I would probably have to thrown down a fair chunk of change to have them all tuned up and running smoothly, and gave a fair amount of thought to how much time they would save vs. how much time I would spend f***ing with them. I know how to use all of them, but no idea on how to rebuild any of it.
> 
> ...


I would say for $400 even if that bazooka doesn't work the rest of the stuff is worth it. Not sure how Cazna determined the brand?

But if you go with New Columbia well you know that is a good tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Having re read the posts it looks like the price may be $800 - if so I would rethink that one. :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Slim i would go with the tepeworm gun as Caz said! The 10 box is a premier thats for sure,so is the angle box! The other boxes i'm not 2 sure about as the blue 12 is not premier as i have had there boxes since i was 20 and they have never had the wheels on the outside of the box!! Could b older i'm not sure!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

catisred said:


> yes, starting with the overhaul is a big job.
> such as the partition, wall frame, screws, and the board. cnebp from China.


catisred, you are one wacky fella! :laughing:


----------

